# 20 سؤال للبنات : 20 سؤال للشباب ؟ والجرئ يجاوب



## كرستينا0 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*
اولا
نبدا باسئله البنات  _


انتِ صريحة وجريئة فجاوبي على الاسئلة .. 

1-هل حبيتى من قبل ؟ 

2-هل تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفى ؟ 

3-هل تبحثين عن نصفك الاخر ؟ 

4-هل انتى مزاجيه ؟ 

5-هل انتى معقده ؟ 

6-هل تشعرين بالملل ؟ 

7-هل لديك ذوق باختيار ملابسك ؟ 

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه ان تقولى اسمك بالمنتدى ؟ 

9-هل تحبين شخص بالمنتدى ؟ 

10-ماذا تصفين شكلك العام ؟ 

11-هل تمت خطبتك ولم يتم شىء بسبب رفض الخاطب لكى ؟ 

12-ما الصفه الي تطلق عليك غالبا ؟ 

13-من هو العضو الى مزهقك فى المنتدى ؟ 

14-هل انتى مغروره وشايفه نفسك ؟ 

15-هل انتى حنونه ؟ 

16-هل كذبتى مره كذبه قويه ومشت عليهم ؟ 

17-تحسين ان فى شىء ناقص فى حياتك وما تعرفين السبب ؟ 

18- هل ندمتى على قرار اخذتيه بحياتك ؟ 

19-تحسين انك مظلومه ؟ 

20-هل انتى غيوره ؟ 




ثانيأ
اسئله الشباب

هل انتَ صريح وجريء فجاوب على الاسئلة .. 


1-هل حبيت من قبل ؟ 

2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى ؟ 

3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان ؟ 

4-هل انت معقد ؟ 

5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك ؟ 

6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت ؟ 

7-هل انت كد المسؤليه ؟ 

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى ؟ 

9-هل تشعر بالملل ؟ 

10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر ؟ 

11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام ؟ 

12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا ؟ 

13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء ؟ 

14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى ؟ 

15-هل انت بوجهين ؟ 

16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا ؟ 

17-هل انت عصبى ؟ 

18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك ؟ 

19-هل انت حنون ؟ 

20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مممممممممم ..*
*انتى اصعب من الثانوية العامة يابنت الملك :spor24:*
*وبعدين اجاوب ازاى ..*
*أنا الحاجات دى مأخدتهاش فالمدرسة :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كتير اوى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كتير اوى​



ياعم دا الثانوية العامة اسهل  :beee:​


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا رح جاوب 

انتِ صريحة وجريئة فجاوبي على الاسئلة .. 

1-هل حبيتى من قبل ؟ *نعم.*

2-هل تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفى ؟ *لا*

3-هل تبحثين عن نصفك الاخر ؟ *نعم*

4-هل انتى مزاجيه ؟ *نعم*

5-هل انتى معقده ؟ *قليلا*

6-هل تشعرين بالملل ؟ *لا*

7-هل لديك ذوق باختيار ملابسك ؟ *أكيد *

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه ان تقولى اسمك بالمنتدى ؟ *نعم - أمل*

9-هل تحبين شخص بالمنتدى ؟ 

10-ماذا تصفين شكلك العام ؟ *جميلة *

11-هل تمت خطبتك ولم يتم شىء بسبب رفض الخاطب لكى ؟ *لم أنخطب*

12-ما الصفه الي تطلق عليك غالبا ؟ *مجنونة *

13-من هو العضو الى مزهقك فى المنتدى ؟ *ولا حدا*

14-هل انتى مغروره وشايفه نفسك ؟ *لا*

15-هل انتى حنونه ؟ *كتير*

16-هل كذبتى مره كذبه قويه ومشت عليهم ؟ *نعم*

17-تحسين ان فى شىء ناقص فى حياتك وما تعرفين السبب ؟ *في شئ ناقص و أعرفه*

18- هل ندمتى على قرار اخذتيه بحياتك ؟ *لأ*

19-تحسين انك مظلومه ؟ *لأ*

20-هل انتى غيوره ؟ *نعم*


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*
1-هل حبيت من قبل ؟ 
بصراحه حبيت واتحبيت وانجرحت وجرحت...بس خلاص اتعلمناااااا

2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى ؟
احيانا
 
3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان ؟ 
الحياة مليانه بالاهداف
وطالما متمسك بجناحين
جناح الايمان وجناح الامل..يبقى هفضل احقق اهدافى
4-هل انت معقد ؟ 
لا
5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك ؟ 
كتير...بس حاليا بدأت العمليه دى تقل اوى ...لانى بدأت افكر اوى قبل ما انفذ
6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت ؟ 
*:w00t:* بعد مصاريف الخطوبه وترفض دا انا كنت عملتها بلاعه*:mus13::gy0000:*
7-هل انت كد المسؤليه ؟ 
اه ..بقوة ربنا
8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى ؟ 
الحقيقى سامح...بس فى المنطقه معروف بأسم مينا
9-هل تشعر بالملل ؟ 
احيانا اوقات الاجازه 
10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر ؟ 
لا ...بس بيكون كلامى قليل معاهم ...يعنى انا احب البنت تتعرف عليا علشان اتعرف عليها من الاخر تدخل فيا شمال:new4:
11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام ؟ 
عندك عروسة**:smil12:**:D*
* 12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا ؟ 
جدع لا بحاول اجرح والا احرج
13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء ؟ 
حاليا بالدراسة
14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى ؟ 
تووووووووبه حررررررمت احب اصلالالا..بلا حب بلا وجع قلب
15-هل انت بوجهين ؟ 
اه... لانى بتعامل مع كذا شخصيه
16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا ؟ 
جدا جدا
17-هل انت عصبى ؟ 
زمان كنت نار
حاليا بدأت اهدى
18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك ؟ 
وبعدين بقى..جايز يكون بعض اصدقائى واخدين الفكره دى عندى بس لا يعلم ربنا
19-هل انت حنون ؟ 
بحن كتير مهما كان اللى قدامى قاسى بفضل احن احن.........
بس ساعة ما اجيب اخرى وهو مش عايز يتغير  بشوطه
20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟

مش منافق بس لو اتسألت سؤال ومش عايز اجاوب عليه ممكن ادوخك معايا من غير ما اديلك اجابه وفى نفس الوقت مكذبتش





:t6:
ميرسى يا بنت الملك ع الاسئله ال ....كتيره دى والجميله كمان

*​


----------



## Critic (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*



-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب بذمتك فيه حد هيقول : اه !*


----------



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> *
> 
> نبدا باسئله البنات  _
> 
> ...


*
​**​*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*نبدا باسئله البنات _


انتِ صريحة وجريئة فجاوبي على الاسئلة ..​​**1-هل حبيتى من قبل ؟​​**انا لسه صغنونه​​*
*2-هل تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفى ؟​​**انا لسه صغنونه​​*
*3-هل تبحثين عن نصفك الاخر ؟​​**هو يجى وحده ايه مش عارف الطريق​​*
*4-هل انتى مزاجيه ؟​​**كتير​​*
*5-هل انتى معقده ؟​​*ل*ا مش معقده​​*
*6-هل تشعرين بالملل ؟​​**اه فى وقت الاجازه​​*
*7-هل لديك ذوق باختيار ملابسك ؟​​**اه اكيد بطلع عين ماما معايا​​**8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه ان تقولى اسمك بالمنتدى ؟​​**اه اسمى كرستينا​​*
*9-هل تحبين شخص بالمنتدى ؟​​**حب نوووووووووووووو​​*
*10-ماذا تصفين شكلك العام ؟​​**الحمد لله بيقولوا جميله​​*
*11-هل تمت خطبتك ولم يتم شىء بسبب رفض الخاطب لكى ؟​​**نووووووووووو قلت لسه صغنونه​​**12-ما الصفه الي تطلق عليك غالبا ؟​​**شعنونه هههههههههههههه​​*
*13-من هو العضو الى مزهقك فى المنتدى ؟​​**مفيش كلهم عساسيل​​*
*14-هل انتى مغروره وشايفه نفسك ؟​​**نووووووووووووو اطلاقا​​**15-هل انتى حنونه ؟​​**احيانا كدا واحيانا كدا​​*
*16-هل كذبتى مره كذبه قويه ومشت عليهم ؟​​**كتير بالف عليهم قصص​​**17-تحسين ان فى شىء ناقص فى حياتك وما تعرفين السبب ؟​​**نوووووووووووووووووو مفيش​​**18- هل ندمتى على قرار اخذتيه بحياتك ؟​​**نوووووووووووووووو الحمد لله​​*
*19-تحسين انك مظلومه ؟​​**مش عارفه​​*
*20-هل انتى غيوره ؟​​**يعنى بحالات​​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن حذف اجابتين او الاتصال بصديق؟! :spor24:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هو ده عقاب لينا ولا ايه

هو احنا عملنالك حاجه وحشه يا بنت الملك

طب في جايزه اي حاجه كده  ؟؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (12 نوفمبر 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> *
> اولا
> نبدا باسئله البنات  _
> 
> ...


*
اسئلة لذيذة :a82:

ميرسي يا قمر*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 نوفمبر 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> *
> اولا
> نبدا باسئله البنات  _
> 
> ...



:giveup::giveup:​


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممممممممم ..*
> *انتى اصعب من الثانوية العامة يابنت الملك :spor24:*
> *وبعدين اجاوب ازاى ..*
> *أنا الحاجات دى مأخدتهاش فالمدرسة :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههه*​



دى بسيطة يا مرمر وفى ناس كتير جاوبت
اتمنى اشوف اجابتك
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كتير اوى​




لو جاوبت مش هيكونو كتير
ميرسى مارسلينو


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ياعم دا الثانوية العامة اسهل  :beee:​



بس الاسئلة دى مش جات فى لثانوية
ميرسى


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

amalon قال:


> أنا رح جاوب
> 
> انتِ صريحة وجريئة فجاوبي على الاسئلة ..
> 
> ...





حلو اجابتك ميرسى يا قمر
اسعدنى اجاباتك ومرورك


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *
> 1-هل حبيت من قبل ؟
> بصراحه حبيت واتحبيت وانجرحت وجرحت...بس خلاص اتعلمناااااا
> 
> ...



اجابات جميلة وجريئة وصريحة ميرس اوى
هيرو على المرور والاجابة اعدتنى جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طب بذمتك فيه حد هيقول : اه !*



فى ناس كتير كدة
انا جربت كتير من النوعية دى
واللى هيجاوب بصدق وفية لصفة دى هيقول اة


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> [/SIZE][/B][/CENTER][/CENTER]





حلووووووووووووووة كتير الاجابات من حد رقيق
النتيجة عشرة من عشرة هههههه
ميرسى اسعدنى كتير مرورك


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>نبدا باسئله البنات _
> 
> 
> انتِ صريحة وجريئة فجاوبي على الاسئلة ..​​</b>
> ...



حلو اوى يا كركر اجابتك
جميلة موت اسعدنى
مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ممكن حذف اجابتين او الاتصال بصديق؟! :spor24:



او ممكن تجاوب هيكون احلى
اسعدنى المرور


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو ده عقاب لينا ولا ايه
> 
> هو احنا عملنالك حاجه وحشه يا بنت الملك
> 
> طب في جايزه اي حاجه كده  ؟؟؟



لا بالعكس انا هنا تقريبا عضوة جديدة
بحاول اتعرف عليكوا واكون معاكوا بقدر اكبر
فى وردة بعد الاجابة


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> اسئلة لذيذة :a82:
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر*


ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى انجيلا
اجاباتك احلى وارق ثانكس
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا0 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :giveup::giveup:​




ميرررررررررررررررررررسى ميرنا كتير
اجابات جميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا انا مش هجاوب 
لما اذاكر كويس الاول


----------

